# Sony DVD drive not recognized

## Punchcutter

Must be at least a year ago now, I suppose I upgraded software on my wife's machine, and the DVD drive stopped being recognized. I have banged my head against this problem on and off for months now, and have not managed to solve it. The device is a Sony DDU1615.

I know the silly thing works, because I can boot a live distro off of it, and if I do an lsscsi in the live OS, the optical drive shows up, but it does not show up for the normal Gentoo install.  It does show up in my Gentoo dmesg like this:

```
$ dmesg | grep -i dvd

[    0.503320] ata1.00: ATAPI: SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615, FYS1, max UDMA/33

```

Without trying to repeat here all of the many twistings and turnings I've been through...... I must assume based on the evidence that I am simply missing the driver in my kernel config, but I have turned on many things, to no avail. I'm guessing the one I need is one of the ones under CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA. I found a few threads here in the forum mentioning the device model number, but none of that module advice has helped.

I have googled and surfed - done my due diligence - but cannot find the info I need. How do I find out the chipset that this thing uses, or better, the kernel module that I need to turn on?? (if googling doesn't reveal it). Is there some way I can make the live Linux OS tell me the kernel driver it's using? I "lost" one kernel setting a year ago and have been paying for it ever since!

Thanks for any advice.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Punchcutter,

Please post your lspci output.

----------

## Punchcutter

Thanks NeddySeagoon. I learned about the -k flag to lspci as a result of this  :Smile: 

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel modules: intel_rng

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

3f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

        Kernel modules: tg3

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Punchcutter,

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3011

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix 
```

Is the snippit of interest.

Since your HDD works, we know you have both 

<*> SCSI disk support and <*>       Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support in your kernel.  So far so good.

CDROM support also needs <*> SCSI CDROM support, maybe  [ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM).

While you are poking about, <*> SCSI generic support and [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device are both a good idea.

Your cdrom will be  /dev/sr0 ... udev no longer makes all the symlinks to it.

----------

## VoidMage

 *Punchcutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)
> 
> ...

 

Why isn't this set to the standard value (that is AHCI) ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VoidMage,

Well caught!

Punchcutter,

To switch to AHCI mode, add the AHCI driver to your kernel then go into the BIOS and switch your IDE controller out of compatibility mode.

IDE mode on AHCI controllers was intended to be used once only by Windows users to enable them to install the AHCI driver before they switched away from it forever.

As a one time thing, IDe mode functionality is often incomplete.  DMA support is missing on some chipsets, so its slow, often, only four ports are supported, so if you have six ports you can only use the first four while in IDE mode. 

This can be a problem if your CD is connected to port five or six.

----------

## Punchcutter

Thanks a lot, guys... wow. So, now I have this:

```
# lsmod | grep ahci

ahci                   18220  0

libahci                14013  1 ahci

# zgrep -i ahci /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=m

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

```

and still no /dev/sr0, so I look to the BIOS. I'm not sure exactly where "IDE compatibility mode" is, so I've made a schematic of the choices available in the BIOS (leaving out ones that seemed completely irrelevant to me, and with selected options *'ed):

```
Device Configuration

  CD-ROM IDE Primary 0 ->

      Transfer mode: Max UDMA* / PIO 0 / Max PIO / Enhanced DMA / Ultra DMA 0

   Default Values

     IDE/SATA ->

         Multisector transfer: 16* / 8 / disable

         Transfer mode: <as above>

         Translation mode: Auto* / Bit Shift / LBA assisted / User (with more settings) / Off

Storage Options

   BIOS DMA transfers: Enable

   SATA Emulation: *Separate IDE Controller / Combined IDE Controller

   IDE Controller: Enable

   Primary SATA Controller: Enable

   Secondary SATA Controller: Enable

```

Can you point me to the BIOS change I need? I should point out, of course, that this drive used to work, with the BIOS settings as they are, but I gather the change is needed because of a change to AHCI from whatever was the kernel config before, eh?

Thanks again.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Punchcutter,

```
SATA Emulation: *Separate IDE Controller / Combined IDE Controller 
```

is about the only one you should try to change.

Your lspci says

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01) 
```

thats two functions on one device.

When its right, the [IDE mode] in  00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01) will change.

----------

## Punchcutter

Well, I tried changing the SATA emulation, and also its associated sub-settings, putting them in all the different possible arrangements of enabled/disabled, but..... still no sign of /dev/sr0  :Sad: 

I haven't tried opening the case to see if something I see inside gives me a clue. Maybe that's the next step. Could the solution to this possibly be related to the jumpering of the device?

Let me throw one more thing out that I had forgotten: when I boot from my live distro, I see a module scsi_mod listed, and it is "linked" (I don't know how to express it when modules are listed side-by-side in lsmod   :Embarassed:  ) with sr_mod. On my wife's installed OS, sr_mod is loaded, and I've got a CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y, but if I look for this in menuconfig, I see nothing other than the name, basically, i.e. no pointer to where this setting is located within the kernel menus, or indication as to what it IS, what it might depend on, etc. This worries me just because it is a mystery   :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Punchcutter,

Heres a sample from my lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_hda_codec         113662  2 snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_intel
```

The list off to the right is a list of modules using the module named in the left column.

Modules are also listed in lsmod in load order, with the first loaded module being at the bottom of the list.  Load order can be important.

 *Punchcutter wrote:*   

> On my wife's installed OS, sr_mod is loaded, and I've got a CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

 

<M> SCSI CDROM support provides the module sr_mod

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD is a hidden symbol in the .config file, I don't know what it does or what selects it.  I have CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y too

----------

